
Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella recommends reading these 10 books - midhunsezhi
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/satya-nadellas-book-recommendations-for-success-and-culture-change-2019-8-1028763624
======
new_guy
[https://outline.com/c6ZVxD](https://outline.com/c6ZVxD)

------
nickgrosvenor
It’s a paid link. Can someone help?

~~~
Adam123h
Was also going to ask this question.

